# Visa for my husband



## ArabianNightsForever (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all,

This is my first post here and I was wondering if someone can show some light. I am going to be studying in Egypt, Alexandria this September as part of my degree course and I would like my husband to join me. I am a British Citizen so am not worried abt myself, however, my husband has a Pakistan Passport. Is he able to apply for some kind of a derivative visa as my husband to stay with me the year that I am there? He will be taking up some Arabic language classes here and there and he plans to look for work whilst I complete my studies at the University of Alexandria. I guess ill be getting some kind of a residency visa. Can he get one too and then a work permit when he finds a job?

Thanks in advance 
Arabian


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

NO. A working permit is arranged by an employer BEFORE you enter Egypt, and you can only get a residency visa if a work permit was issued. Off cause, he can try what so many do, and that is the tourist visa route, but that normally only works (nowadays after the revolution not all the time) for a 1st world passport holder. You will be coming in on a study visa, that does not allow a spouse arrangement, only a working permit does, and then of cause, even then, it is issued as NO WORK allowed for the spouse.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Work permits are issued AFTER arrival in egypt. Dunno about study visas.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

ArabianNightsForever said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post here and I was wondering if someone can show some light. I am going to be studying in Egypt, Alexandria this September as part of my degree course and I would like my husband to join me. I am a British Citizen so am not worried abt myself, however, my husband has a Pakistan Passport. Is he able to apply for some kind of a derivative visa as my husband to stay with me the year that I am there? He will be taking up some Arabic language classes here and there and he plans to look for work whilst I complete my studies at the University of Alexandria. I guess ill be getting some kind of a residency visa. Can he get one too and then a work permit when he finds a job?
> 
> ...


Check the Egypt embassy websites, They are really quite strict with a lot of Asian countries citizens even to get a tourist visa


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine was issued two weeks BEFORE I arrived Lanason, and so was those of the other expatriates that joined our company later. I am not saying you are wrong from a "in practice" point of view, because I suspect you are right on that score, but the LAW says different, even if it was not much applied.


----------

